# Need Wall Color Help



## AtlanticWBConst.

Can you post any pictures of the areas?


----------



## statesman44

*Here*

Here are pictures but with previous owners layout and stuff in it. Painting over all their walls: 

Family Room: 
http://trianglepictures.marketlinx.com/MediaDisplay/42/hr982142-2.jpg

Kitchen: http://trianglepictures.marketlinx.com/MediaDisplay/42/hr982142-4.jpg

Family/Dining/Kitchen Together (They have the small dining as an open mini-office): 
http://trianglepictures.marketlinx.com/MediaDisplay/42/hr982142-10.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## yummy mummy

Your space is pretty neutral. So you have a lot of choice in terms of colour, (given what you have described that you will put in there).

I would tile the backsplash in the kitchen. Say with glass tiles or white subway tiles?

I would paint the whole space in some type of yellow colour.
Benjamin Moore has some really nice colours.
I also have an open space, and I went with Summer Harvest by Benjamin Moore. 

It brightens up the space, and is neutral enough that you can add any colour of furniture, accessories, etc. to it.

The trim I would do in an antique white.

You can even take a focal wall in the dining room and do that with a cranberry colour, for some interest.

If you are going to lay down an area rug, you can take some colour off of that and work with that.

I see that the kitchen cabinets don't have any handles. You can add some stainless steel handles to tie in with your appliances.

(Ok, I 'll stop now, you just wanted paint colour didn't you?) 




This is just my personal taste........


----------



## statesman44

*Wall*

If I wanted to paint the walls in kitchen what color would you go with?

Also, here is a pic of the furniture in our living room. What wall color is recommended:


----------



## yummy mummy

You said your space is an open space, so I would carry the same colour throughout, and maybe do an accent wall.

For the kitchen, on top of cupboards I would carry the same colour (those nic naks on top have to go), and for the backsplash, personally I would tile it. Also good for cleaning, especially in kitchen.


----------



## J187

I agree wholeheartedly about the trim being white. Antique white is always nice. I think if it were my house, this could differ when I saw it in person, but I would do the family room is a nice smooth burned orange and carry it all the way around to include the bar wall. I would do the kitchen in a nice peach color and then the dining room in a soft pale yellow. Trim Antique white, tile the backsplash.


----------



## Brik

You need to watch "Mr Blandings builds his dream house". There is a great scene where the wife describes the colors she wants to the painter. HA, I still crack up every time I think of it. LOL

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040613/
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Blandings-...01WTWVU/ref=imdbpov_dvd_1/103-5199881-6457416

Yummy_mummy, you may appreciate that movie too!


----------



## statesman44

Do you think that orange nad peach would match the furniture we've purchased?


----------



## J187

statesman44 said:


> Do you think that orange nad peach would match the furniture we've purchased?


 
I would only worry about the color of the room your furniture is actually in complimenting the furniture. Even though the floor plan is open, you are trying to establish visual connections in each room. To this I would say yes I believe from the picture you provided that a burned orange would look quite nice. Again this is very very subjective and your opinion could be very different from mine. The nice thing about paint is, if you end up not liking your choice you can paint over it, its not as difficult or expensive as other things to change around and experiment with. Most paint shops will sell you a small sample of any color for a few bucks. Take it, apply it in a square on the wall, give a few days to settle and decide if you like it enough in that room to continue. I have found that oranges look great with tan/brown/khaki furniture.


----------



## yummy mummy

To me, burnt orange may work., if you really like it. 
But peach, oh sooooooo 90s. Skip the peach......

(I'm not a peach person)


----------



## Webguy64

*Selecting colors*



J187 said:


> I would only worry about the color of the room your furniture is actually in complimenting the furniture. Even though the floor plan is open, you are trying to establish visual connections in each room...I have found that oranges look great with tan/brown/khaki furniture.


We had the challenge of picking colors in an open floor plan. We have black leather furniture and tan carpet. We ended up using three colors: A light carmel (for most of the walls), kind of an Autumn reddish/brown (for accent walls), and a light sandy color (for the wall with the fireplace, ceilings, and trim). We were very happy with how it turned out.

We bought several quarts of paint (now, you can usually get even smaller samples) and painted white posterboards. That way you can see how they all look together. As far as matching, if you pick two colors from the same swatch (dark/light) they'll definitely match, which helps. Also, some companies (Lowes' American Traditions) have little brochures with 'families' of color that work well together. That's how we picked ours.

Don't be afraid of darker colors. We 'pushed the envelope' and were very happy with the results. Good luck!

Roger
_________________________________________
Visit Finish a Basement: A DIY Remodeling Adventure!
www.finishabasement.com


----------



## J187

yummy mummy said:


> To me, burnt orange may work., if you really like it.
> But peach, oh sooooooo 90s. Skip the peach......
> 
> (I'm not a peach person)


Not exactly a true peach, but something from that family. Looks great in the kitchen. 

Like sherwin williams - Frangipane


----------



## yummy mummy

J187

I really like that colour frangipane.
When I think of peach I think of pinky orangey. 

That would work nice in his kitchen.


----------



## J187

I know afterward I thought of a peach too and I was like, wait, no.


----------



## jordanf

I also think that color would work, though difficult to tell from that square, I might be inclined to go a shade darker. In our living room it is similar, though darker and has a hint of light chocolate... (hard to describe ok!)


----------



## lightson

hello ppls

acutally I am new to this forum and currently working as interior design for more than 3 years now. I was thinking of same color when I saw the picture first. That is the exact color I did last year of one client of mine and he loved it.

Sheena


----------



## yummy mummy

jame said:


> My first post here , just want to say hi!
> 
> yummy mummy you are always posting very best information that why i read your most posts here ..... Thanks for great responses.. totally agree with you ....
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> *jame*


 
Thanks jame.
How sweet of you.


----------



## 747

You want to go with a color that will make the white trim POP. For the open living room area i would go with this color. The pic on the bottom it didn't copy well off of the other forum I stole this from dustball.:laughing:


----------



## 747

On the kitchen i would add some hardware on the upper and lower cabinets. Stainless or nickle i like nickle. Then go with this color. Once again this pic was stole from dustball.:laughing: He is a rehab specialist.:thumbsup: The bottom pic.


----------



## rk_king2004

statesman44 said:


> Just bought a new house and have some advice for wall colors. I am a male needing a lot of help. I have an open floor plan with the living room and dining room joined the kitchen connected with an open door.
> 
> In the kitchen I have stainless appliances and light oak (dusky white?) cabinets. Tile floor that is a rustic white color.
> 
> The dining room I have an oak table with chairs that have cream seats.
> 
> For the living room I purchased a living room set that I believe is olive/light brown possibly.
> 
> What advice do you have for wall colors? I'll probably paint the dining room/living room all one color since they share a wall. I want something vibrant that will mesh well and allow the rooms to work together.
> 
> Please help!


The use of color is also something very personal. The best way to choose a paint color for the room is to trial with a palette of different shades and tones, in combination with the color and textures of the furniture and materials.


----------



## truckerwoman48

Hi, Your paint colors are really at the tail end of your decisionmaking here, which is why you're having a tough time. Your colors will come out of something that you already love (piece of artwork) or something that makes a statement, yet to be discovered. Don't even think about the wall colors yet. Grab a throw pillow or anything that will make it possible for you to get a color match to that brown or green sofa, then off to the paint store to find a perfect match paint chip. This is probably NOT your wall color. If you have a great piece of art that you really figured would be in this area somewhere, do the same color chip search. This could be something as simple as a favorite platter or tray that you always have leaning on the counter. Did you say what was on the floors? There are varying degrees of neutral and just because beige doesn't make a color impact doesn't mean it looks right with all other colors. So, if you have not found your inspiration artwork, maybe it will be a fabulous area rug. Maybe it's going to be a cornice board that reflects a repetitive pattern in rug and throw pillows. This is all the preliminary work to wall color selection. A great deal of your decisonmaking on wall colors will be done before you ever hit the paint store. Get your color chips for all of the colors that you have going on in fabrics and artwork and THEN start thinking about proportions. If there is only a dash of vivid persimmon in a painting, maybe you want that as an accent wall upon which the painting hangs - or directly opposite that pinting wioth a few more splashes of the same color around the room in glass pieces and throw pillows or throws. Use texture for contrasts. Buy more fabric than you expect to use and it will be available for covering an ottoman or some other needed accent. Does this help? The items you select for your room will dictate the choices of paint colors. Remember that a gallon of some custom wonderful perfect shade of paint costs the same as any random color, the computer can get a perfect shade match, and it could be darned near impossible to locate rug or fabric to work with that randomly chosen chip.


----------



## Jazzy Brown

When it comes to decorating, choosing paint color can really be a challenge...

Jazzy
http://www.selwynoutreach.com/


----------

